#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-06-03
<tiagoscd> boa noite
<KurtKraut> Aloha
<tiagoscd> KurtKraut: tudo certo?
<KurtKraut> tiagoscd, tudo em ordem.
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> aprigio: fala ae
<aprigio> tiagoscd, fala aeee
<aprigio> tiagoscd, vi as fotos la, show de bola heim
<tiagoscd> aprigio: massa :))
<tiagoscd> como vão as coisas?
<aprigio> fala ae, so meio pegado ehe
<aprigio> no bom sentido
<tiagoscd> entendo, só na correria
<aprigio> to aaqui ate agora terminando 1 negocio
<tiagoscd> hehe
<aprigio> pra acordar amanha cedo pra batalha
<aprigio> mas pelo menos, descansei quinta
<aprigio> hehe
<tiagoscd> que beleza
<aprigio> vi la o lance do papo
<aprigio> eheh eu vou respnder la, podia ser um pouquinho antes das 1
<aprigio> ehhe
<aprigio> tipo comecar 00 em ponto talvez
<Danniel-Lara> ping tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: ploft
<tiagoscd> opa, tudo de boas?
<Danniel-Lara> sim e por ai ?
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: tudo certinho :)
<Danniel-Lara> ha show
<Danniel-Lara> hangout hoje ?
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: beleza, combinado
<Danniel-Lara> ok
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: como tá o trampo hoje?
<Danniel-Lara> tranquilo tranquilo e por a ?
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: de boas até
<Danniel-Lara> ha show show
<Danniel-Lara> ping tiagoscd
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-06-04
<tiagoscd> @op
* tiagoscd changed the topic of #ubuntu-br-sc to: Bem-vindo ao canal do Time Catarinense do Ubuntu :-) || Visite www.ubuntubrsc.com || Terceira temporada do Papo de Buteco: quinta, 06/05, às 22h
<tiagoscd> @deop
<tiagoscd> @op
* tiagoscd changed the topic of #ubuntu-br-sc to: Bem-vindo ao canal do Time Catarinense do Ubuntu :-) || Visite www.ubuntubrsc.com || Terceira temporada do Papo de Buteco: quinta, 06/06, às 22h
<tiagoscd> @deop
<tiagoscd> ping tchê Danniel-Lara
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia tiagoscf
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: tudo bom?
<Danniel-Lara> sim e contigo ?
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: tudo certo
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: estou comprando a passagem aérea pro fisl
<Danniel-Lara> ha show
<Danniel-Lara> show
<Danniel-Lara> show
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: se eu voltar no dia 08/07 fica beleza pra ti?
<tiagoscd> ou é melhor no dia 07/07?
<Danniel-Lara> pode ser dia 8
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: beleza
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: vou ter que ir dia 01, dia 02 os voos estão lotados já
<Danniel-Lara> bah
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: minto, dia 02 eu vou
<Danniel-Lara> ok blz
<Danniel-Lara> sem problemas
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-06-05
<Danniel-Lara> ping tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: opa
<tiagoscd> fala ae
<Danniel-Lara> opa
<Danniel-Lara> gostaria do email do duda
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: já lhe encaminho, um segundo
<Danniel-Lara> ok sem pressa
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-06-06
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-06-07
<omaciel> buenas
<Danniel-Lara> opa
<robson> e hoje o papo de buteco?
<omaciel> sim
<robson> qual o link
<omaciel> ainda nao tem, estamos com problemas tecnicos :)
<robson> obrigado, estou no aguardo
<omaciel> por nada
<Danniel-Lara> hehe , mas bah já tomei uma aqui heheh
<Danniel-Lara> bem gelada com esse frio
<robson> eu ja tomei todos
<robson> opa todas
<Danniel-Lara> eu estou rindo sozinho aqui
<tiagoscd> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/papodebuteco/
<omaciel> robson: ^^
<garliene> Boa Noite a todos..<D \o/ ebaaa hoje Marta presente..sempre é bom uma presença feminina...:D
<mvuelma> Oi, gente!
<robson_> boa noite a todos, ja tava entrando em depressao bebendo sozinho sem o papo de buteco,
<omaciel> :)
<RogerRoger> hi guys
<RogerRoger> agrigio como anda o curso lá?
<garliene> \o/
<Wender> Boa noite
<Wender> eu tenho uma duvida eu posso pergunta
<RogerRoger> quando poderei comprar um aparelho com Ubuntu Phone OS?
<Guest60334> mas tchê!!! boa noite
<Oseas> Boa noite!!
<Wender> Meu ubuntu no ultrabook tem hora que fica travando de uma hora para outro e tenho que desligar o notebook e ligar de novo
<Wender> so o mouse que fica mexendo mais o resto fica tudo travado
<caca> boa noite a todos, prazer caca de juazeiro do norte-ceará!
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd : esqueceu de min ?
<Oseas> Comigo também acontece isso, o sistema trava tudo.
<Wender> Eu
<RogerRoger> saiu o Windows Vista, ops foi mal o IE travou
<Wender> não uso windows kk
<RogerRoger> piada sem graça, foi mal kkk
<Wender> A Marta e maior gatona :)
<Tietbohl> Usa o IE que funciona..hehehe
<euvirus> Boa noite aee povo
<garliene> \o/ Mestre aprigio .... e é uma honra ser membro do time do RJ
<domWillyDF> boa noite direto de Brasilia
<Maori> Boa noite direto de Pernambuco
<brunoes> Irão discutir sobre o Ubuntu 13.04 ou 13.10?
<brunoes> Ahh, boa noite, direto do PR
<Alisson> Joinville?
<aprigio> fala aeeee galera
<aprigio> garliene, eaee garotona
<Alisson> nosso amor vai falar
<garliene> ;) Aprigio.. e parabens pela iniciativa do curso.
<SilveRBZ> Boa noite!
<RogerRoger> manda o link
<RogerRoger> do podcast
<aprigio> garliene, ahh eu ja dou a anoss
<RogerRoger> pt-br?
<Alisson> Joinvilleee na veia
<brunoes> Primeira vez usando o Empathy!
<omaciel> RogerRoger: castalio.info
<RogerRoger> omaciel: obg
<omaciel> RogerRoger: disponha :)
<garliene> Aprigio Isso ai.. :D
<Tomatebg> Aeee... Cheguei
<SilveRBZ> ^^
<Alisson> qual novidades da versão 13.4?
<aprigio> EAEEE GAROTOES E GAROTONAS , FALEMM  AEEE
<aprigio> ;)
<Wender> meu ubuntu trava direto , fica apenas o mouse funcioando  ai tenho que desligar o ultrabook e liga de novo , começou da versão 12x.
<Wender> o que pode ser
<Tomatebg> Qual o programa que vcs usam pra por o nome embaixo?
<RogerRoger> Quem vai para Campus Party Recife #2
<RogerRoger> ?
<brunoes> A cerveja depende da cidade onde é produzida. Agudos-SP é melhor (eu acho)
<Tomatebg> aTube Catcher
<Tomatebg> Qual o programa que vcs usam pra por o nome embaixo?
<aprigio> Wender, qual notebook?
<omaciel> Tomatebg: Hangout Toolbox
<Alisson> podem falar um pouco sobre o canal pra quem é nosso na area
<Alisson> ?
<brunoes> Alguém tem o Ubuntu 13.04 num note HP?
<Thdoss> Boa noite. O Aprígio é mais gordinho ao vivo.
<Wender> vou ter que atualizar o meu para o 13, sera que ja ta estavel ?
<Alisson> Quem nem note HP com processador AMD não passa frio nesse inverno
<Maori> Ja usei Brunoes num HP compaq
<Filipi> eu vou no fisl
<ricardo___> saudações
<ricardo___> galere
<ricardo___> :D
<brunoes> roudou tudo bem? Precisa fazer alguma ressalva?
<mvuelma> já volto gente
<mateus_ln1234> o mic do daniel ta mto alto aki
<Tomatebg> O Som do daniel está ruim...
<Maori> No meu rodou normal vou instalar novamente essa semana.
<omaciel> aqui tbm :)
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: tem como baixar um pouco o mic?
<Danniel-Lara> sim
<aprigio> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTI5ODM
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd e ai ?? ficou bom ?
<Azor> Gostaria de saber como está o andamento da criação de Grupo de Ubuntu em outra cidade e estado? Como o estado de MS?
<Alisson> cada a cerveja do boteco?
<Alisson> cade*
<RogerRoger> foi mal, tava comendo :D
<rui> oi boa noite a todos...
<brunoes> Obrigado ao pessoal que respondeu sobre o Ubuntu 13.04 no note HP.
<luizrauber> saudaçoes cá também
<Wender> Já vi varias pergunta aqui e ninguem respondeu
<Alisson> podem falar um pouco sobre a comunidade ubuntu sc?
<brunoes> Ainda não tenho detalhes das configurações (placa de vídeo, processor, MEM. principal)
<Thdoss> Boa noite, a paz!
<Tomatebg> Vamos falar de coisa boa...vamos falar de tekpix
<mateus_ln1234> algm ai ja usou arch linux ?
<Wender> squid e bom
<TiagoSoares> Eu uso Arch :)
<luizrauber> pauta https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Eo1CXpH_hQX2l0LFywnM6Zy0YYPZolngq2wvC8BVdFk/edit?usp=sharing﻿
<omaciel> Arch e' massa
<Tomatebg> eba...vamos ler a pauta kkk
<jorgenobre> coseguiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<tito_junior> Boa noite quem já deu uma olhada no debian 7 o Wheezy o que acharam eu achei bem legal.
<mateus_ln1234> é mto tenso pra instalar ?
<Bitencourt> opa ae gurizada!
<Wender> Squid e bom para fazer bloqueio por meio de proxy ?
<RogerRoger> fala logo do DreamHost
<jorgenobre> daniel mata meus ouvidos
<RogerRoger> que eu vou ter que sair
<jorgenobre> baixaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<RogerRoger> por favor?
<Maori> brunoes - o meu é um Presario cq42 - INtel Pentium - Dual Core t4500 2gb ram hd 320 e placa de video intel. O ubuntu rodou legal.
<jorgenobre> socorro
<tito_junior> é bem tranquilo a instalação dele
<RogerRoger> e depois o Mark Shuttleworth encerra o Bug #1 do Ubuntu para eu sair
<Tomatebg> Ressucitou...
<brunoes> Obrigado Maori
<Maori> Flow brow
<jorgenobre> Daniel baixa teu sommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<henriquebastos> coé omaciel
<omaciel> henriquebastos: :D
<TiagoSoares> pra instalar Arch recomendo ler a wiki, tem tudo lá :)
<Alisson> onde vai ser?
<mateus_ln1234> omaciel: qndo vai t novo podcast ?
<efbecker> opa! eu vou! não sabia...
<efbecker> sou de Joinville
<Alisson> também vou!
<Thdoss> Longe/Minas.
<omaciel> mateus_ln1234: caramba, ta' dificil, o pessoal da Red Hat nao tem me dado muito tempo livre :/
<Tomatebg> :\ sou de balneário camboriu
<RogerRoger> posso ficar mais não, pessoal um abraço e boa sorte nessa nova temporada! :D
<tiagoscd> www.expolivre.com.br
<Alisson> onde vai ser o evento?
<mateus_ln1234> TiagoSoares: ja brinkei em uma maquina virtual, mas deu um pau, acho q eh coisa simples de partiçao mas instalo pelo menos
<Alisson> quanto vai custar?
<mateus_ln1234> omaciel: blz
<Giovani_> e ai pessoal boa noite
<Rui_> kkkk
<Giovani_> não consigo visualizar nada
<Guest43078> existe comunidade xubuntu no brasil?:
<Guest43078> ñ achei
<Azor> Como está a certificação dos Grupos de Ubuntu outros estados?
<Giovani_> no video nada aparece aqui
<Rui_> fiquei muito feliz com volta do papo...
<TiagoSoares> mateus_ln1234: nunca tive problemas com instalação, tanto no meu note como em vm
<jorgenobre> quem é sumidade og maciel???
<mateus_ln1234> provavelmente eu fiz algo errado sem ve =/ , vo tentar de novo dps vo coloca no meu note
<omaciel> jorgenobre: sobre?
<Guest4519> Augusto, comente a trca do servidor de Debian pra Ubuntu...
<RogerRoger> existe algum blog com informaçoes sobre o fedora em PT-BR?
<Alisson> coisas de gestor, não sabe o que quer
<brunoes> Eu ainda não vou :(
<Tomatebg> os participantes falam pelo IRC!
<jorgenobre> acontece até na globo
<Giovani_> nao deu certo amigo lara
<Tomatebg> o Daniel lara fica botando memes
<Rui_> quantas Tiago ?
<tiagoscd> Rui_: quantas o quê? hahah
<Rui_> on-line ?
<tiagoscd> ah tá
<tiagoscd> 53 pessoas
<Rui_> muito bom...
<brunoes> Não conheço o Ubuntu-br-sc . Só vi no twitter a conta e achei interessante
<ICAROR__> hello world!
<Bitencourt> se tirar tudo isso, tu não vai ter nada, ou seja quase um windows!
<Rui_> poder deu pau hoje ! Abrigio.. ubuntu 13.04
<jorgenobre> nossaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Tomatebg> Mas um outro problema é construir o que foi tirado!
<Tomatebg> Tem um gato Miando...
<Tomatebg> Qual o link do Blog?
<mateus_ln1234> levanto a polemica, o ubuntu está se distanciando da comunidade para conseguir apressar o desenvolvimento do ubuntu mobile ?
<omaciel> https://code.google.com/p/google-plus-platform/issues/detail?id=550
<omaciel> tiagoscd: olha ai ^^
<Guest4519> O augusto, comenta ai a troca do servidor de Debian para Ubuntu...
<tiagoscd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<kinlhp> fala galera, grande satisfação em vê-los novamente
<tiagoscd> omaciel: isso explica muita coisa, hahah
<ubotu-br`> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" (affected: 2164, heat: 9480) [Critical,In progress]
<omaciel> tiagoscd: :)
<jorgenobre> quando o ubuntu será QT?
<Rui_> rsrsrsrsrs
<garliene> Disse tudo Aprigio.. VAPORWARE
<tiagoscd> @voice aprigio
<garliene> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<tiagoscd> @voice Danniel-Lara
<Tomatebg> Conheco apenas com Simbyan
<tiagoscd> @voice mvuelma
<tiagoscd> @voice luizrauber
<tiagoscd> @voice omaciel
<tiagoscd> @voice salem_
<Rui_> a cerveja Daniel ?
<Rui_> Tiago...
<Rui_> muito sol  ai ?
<Tietbohl> Discordo. Eu utilizo Windows a muitos anos e não tenho muitos problemas. Acontece da mesma maneira que com o Linux, muitas pessoas desconhece a utilizaçao do mesmo e acha ruim.
<kaufiman> exatamente
<Tomatebg> Fanboys acima
<kaufiman> eu ja vi
<Rui_> estou no  firefox kkkk
<aprigio> Tietbohl, entendo
<kaufiman> e não achei ruim
<Rui_> plugin hamgaut
<aprigio> Tietbohl, mas eh um lixo ;)
<brunoes> Hurd, o mágico e lendário kernel?
<kaufiman> isso é legado do windows de desktop q eh uma bosta
<Tietbohl> Gosto muito da "causa" do Software Livre sabe mas vejo que vcs sim criam um preconceito muito grande.
<Tomatebg> Pauta de emergencia ativada...
<Guga> oi
<Guest43078> XUBUNTU TEM ALGUM FORUM BR
<augustocc> oi!
<tiagoscd> @voice augustocc
<Tietbohl> Talvez se vcs de Linux não tivessem tanto preconceito pudessemos utilizar os dois sistemas em conjunto.
<Guest43078> Ñ ACHEI
<augustocc> eu sou eu, e vice-versa
<tiagoscd> @voice tiagoscd
<augustocc> obrigado, boto
<tiagoscd> heheh
<jopy> .
<augustocc> tietbohl, eu uso vários sistemas em conjunto, e não tenho preconceito, mas agradeço a recomendação
<brunoes> Para assistir a conversa de vocês, é bom uma BOA conexão web
<Rui_> tchê linux Hauber ?
<RogerRoger> a do cara ta aparecendo uma foto ali doido!!!
<Tietbohl> Exato Marta. Falou tudo, entender os dois lados.
<Tomatebg> desinciclopedia.ws/Linux
<RogerRoger> na do Luiz
<kaufiman> cartão perfurado meu deus
<kaufiman> kkkk
<RogerRoger> é pq é ruim, por isso eu falo mal! kkk
<jorgenobre> eu perfurei
<Tomatebg> Muita gente aprende a usar o Windows, sente coragem de usar linux mas fracassa pela "facilidade" do win
<efbecker> o problema da microsoft são os valores abusivos
<efbecker> ainda nao mudou a politica de lucro
<Guest6418> Brandt, moin!
<efbecker> software caros
<kinlhp> na minha opnião, se o OS atende suas necessidades é o que vale; independente se é livre ou não; o mercado está aí, e tem espaço para todos
<Guest6418> moin für den Herrmann auch
<Tietbohl> Perfeito Daniel...Porem não creio que haja necessidade de existir essa "rivalidade"
<salem_> Guest6418, danke.
<efbecker> profissional de TI é inadmissível não usar Linux
<Rui> oi
<augustocc> moin moin
<wellington_> boa noite
<Guest6418> sauber
<Rui> kkk
<Guest6418> was geht?
<rybarczykbr> O maior problema do Windows é que vc sempre precisa de um programa de terceiros pra fazer qq coisa a mais no sistema.
<Tomatebg> Era usuario do win... criei coragem e instalei ubuntu no hd inteiro... nos primeiros dias foi dificil mas peguei jeito... a coisa é encarar o "novo"
<rybarczykbr> (e eles sempre vem com algum spyware, anuncio, barras para o navegador etc)
<Tietbohl> Concordo Augusto...Acho que somos profissionais e temos que aprender e entender um pouco de cada sistema e apresentar várias alternativas aos clientes e usuários.
<salem_> Guest6418, wir sprechen portugiesisch hier auch
<neliton> quanta gente
<Guest6418> hehe, geil, eu sei!
<kaufiman> é preciso ter consciencia por exemplo eu uso o ubuntu no desktop pq acho o windows uma bosta mas acho o android uma bosta e o windows phone bom
<salem_> Guest6418, :)
<Tomatebg> 5 pessoas nesse chat usam windows
<jorgenobre> acredito que mais de 5
<brunoes> 6. O AutoCad me força a isso
<Azor> Marta: Como está a certificação dos Grupos de Ubuntu outros estados?
<Danniel-Lara> mas bha hoje o canal esta cheio , como diz o Guri de Uruguaiana , " Mas que Barbaridade "
<jorgenobre> so acho que falta da adobe e ACAD colocar para linux oresto da pra esquecer o Rwindo$s(opps)
<Tomatebg> Uma coisa que acho ruim no windows é que vc usa em 15 dias e ele já fica lento
<Tietbohl> Então se vc Aprígio usaria um Linux "Pago" qual o problema do Windows ser pago ou existir um legado?
<ebm> eu uso windows só pra acessa site porno, pq não tem nada melhor que ve um vide e se $ude com virus
<jorgenobre> tenho um cassete para meu sinclair
<brunoes> #ebm sacanagem e duplo sentido hein! KKKK
<Gustavo> O linux não tem alternativas que façam frente a softwares proprietários de edição de imagem, vulgo photoshop.
<efbecker> eu lembro
<neliton> bload"cas:",r
<efbecker> tive um msx
<aprigio> Gustavo, questao de tempo, vide steam
<Macaco> Po até hj tem grupo de usuário MSX!!!!
<ebm> Gustavo, depende, eu mesmo só uso o basico, então o gimp é melhor que o photo, mas para profissional pode ser que não
<brunoes> Steam está MESMO no linux?
<Guest83108> Alguem sabe quando vai sair dota 2 pra linux?
<ebm> brunoes, está sim, acabei de jogar cs condition zero
<Matheus_Carvalho> BOA NOITE A TODOS
<brunoes> \o/
<aprigio> http://www.redhat.com/products/enterprise-linux/desktop/
<jopy> boa
<DiegoSilva> poxa, bebado velho só fica se lembrando do passado
<neliton> boa Og.
<omaciel> neliton: boa noite :)
<Tomatebg> eITA INTernet
<Rui> poder Aprigio Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto W: Um erro ocorreu durante a verificação da assinatura. O repositório não foi atualizado eo índice anterior de arquivo será usado. Erro GPG: http://br.archive.ubuntu.com raring-proposed Release:As seguintes assinaturas eram inválidas: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>  W: Falhou ao buscar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dist
<Guest6418> rauber, oder Räuber...., moin!
<Rui> Aprigio
<cordeiromarcio> Trabalha com tecnologia e não quer aprender e/ou não sabe usar outro sistema não merece ser chamado de profissional de TI
<Tomatebg> Seria interessante eles voltassem com a "carteirinha oficial!
<luizrauber> foi tenso programar na nuvem https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/936764_585618351460849_30397329_n.jpg HAUeuaheuh
<neliton> separar o produto canonical da versão da comunidade...
<Gustavo> o que vocÊs acharam do opensuse querer mudar a base de python para ruby?
<brunoes> TI é foda @cordeiromarcio . Vi meu colega gastar tempo e recursos para ter certif. Zend. E não desenvolve mais em PHP
<tiagoscd> cordeiromarcio: fala aí meu
<tiagoscd> :)
<salem_> Gustavo, o que seria a base? eu não to sabendo dessa notícia.
<Gustavo> Da uma olhada: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM4NTI
<cordeiromarcio> tiagoscd: beleza?
<RogerRoger> quando vou poder comprar um aparelho que já venha com o Ubuntu Phone OS?
<ebm> acho que vai demora ein, pois o ubuntu tem que mostrar que vai ganha mercado para as empresas colocarem
<Rui> oi
<brunoes> br-linux é bom mesmo.
<aprigio> so ano q vem, ou final do ano, quem sabe
<augustocc> obrigado, brunoes
<brunoes> Concordo sobre o legado
<brunoes> E pq foi instalado na cabeça das pessoas.
<Danniel-Lara> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200943507046850&set=o.496503617031233&type=1&theater
<salem_> Gustavo, interessante, não sabia, mas me parece um tiro no pé, sei lá
<DiegoSilva> mas como eu já fiquei sabendo aqui, a Canonical ganha pelas OEMs né, até que na china, antes mesmo do Ubuntu chinês, vendeu 10 milhões de computadores com o sistema dela lá.
<neliton> omaciel: concordo.
<DiegoSilva> isso mesmo, a 5 dólares a OEM, já sai 50 milhões.
<brunoes> Em cluster, nem existet
<brunoes> praticament
<Josely> Galera não sei se isso faz parte do assunto, mas alguem ai usa o Kubuntu? o que acham dessa distro?
<omaciel> neliton: :)
<brunoes> Apesar de fazer uma puta propaganda em revistas de análise CFD, como Ansys e StarCCM
<rybarczykbr> Josely, tenho usado desde que saiu a 13.04
<ricardo___> Josely, eu uso
<rybarczykbr> Está ótima mesmo
<Josely> cara a versão 13.04 ficou horrivel no meu notebook da sansung
<ebm> eu uso o kubuntu 12.10,
<rybarczykbr> demorei a me habituar ao KDE pelo excesso de configurações
<Gustavo> salem, eu realmente n posso mensurar o que eles irã ganhar ou perder tomando uma decisão como essa, mas sendo ruby uma linguagem que gosto bastante, ficaria até feliz em ver algo assim de forma nativa as distros. xD
<kinlhp> galera, não sei se posso fazer essa pergunta, mas: porque ao instalar a ultima versão do drive da nVidia, o OS não "starta" o modo gráfico?
<Josely> tive que voltar para o 12.10
<ebm> o kde demora pra pega mesmo, mas depois que vc pega as manhas vira a melhor interface
<brunoes> #Josely, passa a configuração do seu samsung?
<Rui> o poder...
<rybarczykbr> ebm, concordo totalmente
<Josely> Não eu ja uso Kubuntu a um bom tempo
<Josely> acho que foi a 13.04 que não ficou bem no meu note
<Josely> mas domino bem o kde
<rybarczykbr> ebm, só o suporte a monitores múltiplos que ainda não acertaram 100%
<DiegoSilva> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Josely> Processador: AMD Quad-Core A6-3420M 1.5 GHz; Memoria: 4Ghz DDR-3 1333mhz; HD: Western Digital 500Gb 7200rpm, Placa Aceleradora Gráfica ATI RADEON HD 6520G; Entradas/saídas: HDMI, RJ-45, VGA; Aúdio HDA Realtek;
<rybarczykbr> Josely, vc usa OpenSUSE?
<ebm> orram ano, eheheh pra mim o KDE é o melhor gerenciador de multiplos monitores
<brunoes> Obrigado #josely
<Josely> os botões fn de brilho parou de funcionar o driver da ati so funcionava com a versão mais nova que me parece ainda estava em beta
<neliton> ... lembrando que notebooks usam versão Ubuntu desktop.
<ebm> justamente pq vc pode configurar cada monitor separado
<rybarczykbr> ebm, tenho problemas às vezes quando plugo o monitor externo com o note ligado. Tem vezes que ele não lembra a configuração
<Josely> mas o 12.10 funciona maravilhosamente bem nele
<ebm> rybarczykbr é pq uso pc e sempre está conectado, mas procure sobre xorg.conf, pode ser que isso te ajude
<Josely> é o que estou usando agora
<neliton> 109 tiago.
<ebm> rybarczykbr vc usa placa de video?
<DiegoSilva> eu uso desde o 10.10
<Josely> o meu tem uma ati radeon 6520g
<ricardo___> Josely, eu uso o 13.04e roda bem aqui, melhor que o ubuntu q aqui da uns erros estranhos
<salem_> Gustavo,  pois é, dificil comentar sem conhecer o codigo, mas eu pessoalmente não faria, pois há muito mais desenvolvedores python do que ruby eu acho
<Josely> o estranho é que o ubuntu não se deu bem com esse note
<ebm> mas existe essa mesmo, tem interface que não roda legal num pc e tal
<Josely> o kubuntu rola de boa!!
<efbecker> hehehe, compilar o kernel pra fazer o modem us robotics funcionar
<ricardo___> Josely, aqui tbm o ubuntu não ficou legal
<efbecker> saudades dessa época
<kinlhp> galera, não sei se posso fazer essa pergunta, mas: porque ao instalar a ultima versão do drive da nVidia, o OS não "starta" o modo gráfico? e como faço para instalar a ultima versão disponível no meu Ubuntu 13.04?
<Josely> cara pra mim a merlhor versão de todos os tempo do Ubuntu foi a 9.10 e 10.10
<ebm> meu pc é mais velho que xinga argentino e mesmo assim o kde é rapido, já o UNITY pesa mais que o ronaldinho fenomeno
<brunoes> #augustocc , só acho que o dep. de eng. de software deveria ser tão bom quanto o dep de marketing
<rybarczykbr> ebm, não é nada demais, mas o Gnome3/Unity é melhor nesse aspecto. Mesmo assim não suporto o excesso de bugs do Unity, apesar de achar a interface bem bolada
<wences_> eu estarei lá!
<brunoes> No caso da Microsoft
<ebm> kinlhp, procure sobre o ppa da nvidia
<wences_> pena que será "nu curintias"
<ebm> ae depois, procure sobre nvidia-current-update
<ebm> pq vc pode instalar o drive sem precisar instalar pelo araquivo do site dos caras
<rybarczykbr> Tiago!! falou tudo hahah
<jorgenobre> para de berber
<kinlhp> ebm, valew. daí vai aparecer um "tutorial" porque gosto mas não entendo muito de Linux
<Macaco> Bom mesmo era winmodem!!!
<rybarczykbr> O pessoal tá sentido falta de usar IRC!
<DiegoSilva> Eu particularmente, adoro o Unity, porque ele tem a aparência totalmente diferente do Windows, assim eu sei em qual sistema eu estou.
<rybarczykbr> KDE não usa tudo isso não!
<Josely> tentei usar winmodem na era mandrake!!!
<Guest83108> eu gosto do unity
<luk> o ubuntu 12.10, estava ruim em meu pc..td foi corrigido no ubuntu 13.04
<tito_junior> i love gnome 3
<luk> lisinho
<Macaco> As pessoas querem impor seus valores aos outros...quem não gostar que mude de interface ou distro...
<Guest83108> I love unity
<Josely> Macaco, concordo
<tito_junior> quero ver quando vai sair o gnome os? alguém tem noticias?
<rybarczykbr> entrou um windowmaker ai!!!
<DiegoSilva> e até porque, eu acho que o Unity e o Gnome, tem a cara do Linux
<ebm> kinlhp, procure sobre o ppa beleza? ae depois vc da os comandos sudo apt-get update e depois sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-updates e vc terá a versão mais nova do nvidia
<efbecker> windonmaker é show...
<brunoes> Nunca vi isso MSX???
<brunoes> KKKK
<aprigio> é um dos melhores pra mim..
<xGrind> quem q usa o windowmaker ae? é q tenho problemas com o flash no chrome. chromium fica normal
<luizrauber> da um top e ve qto de memoria tu tem usado no kde
<rybarczykbr> Tiago, o problema do Unity é que dá pau toda hora!
<jorgenobre> sadidaaaaaaaaaaaa
<rybarczykbr> a interface é muito bem bolada
<Gustavo> Mostra aew o desktop de vcs. :D
<brunoes> Quem fala de MSX, ainda é comum programar sistemas embarcados de acionamento de motores elétricos
<Josely> olha depois que passei a usar kde não troco mais, achei o unity fresco demais
<ebm> o unity é bom, o ruim mesmo é o NAUTILUS que vem junto, o NAUTILUS parece sogra
<Josely> questão de gosto.....
<omaciel> boa noute a todos!
<Danniel-Lara> boa noite
<rybarczykbr> boa noite!
<TiagoSoares> o KDE não usa mais do que 200MB aqui
<omaciel> :)
<Josely> mas vamos concordar o kde 4.10 da um show de beleza na interface!!!!
<DiegoSilva> o rybarczkbr, tem como desativar o relatório de erros. Ele só aparece para vc ajudar a canonical a identificar os erros, o que nos outros pelo jeito, tem os erros mas não pede para vc apresentar.
<Josely> A interface do Ruwindows não chega nem aos pes dele!!!
<brunoes> Inversores de frequência, soft starter, reguladores de tensão de geradores elétricos
<rybarczykbr> Diego, o Unity simplesmente trava do nada no 13.04
<rybarczykbr> ahh galera
<jimmynewtron> Cara, Unity é um um pastel de batata! Mas é massa...
<rybarczykbr> tem bug que existe desde do 12.04!!
<Tietbohl> Usa MICROSOFT...
<Tietbohl> :)
<rybarczykbr> e ainda tem no 13.04
<brunoes> Tem microcontrolador que deve ser programado em Assembler!!!!
<jimmynewtron> O 13.04 teve uma melhora significativa de performance no Unity. Mas ainda tô sofrendo com o Dash caindo pra swap e travando =/
<Guest83108> o unity é só o ouro
<Alevian> Curto o Unity num Celeron D 356, com 1Gb..
<Gustavo> Na boa... eu abri um bug lá pra vcs melhorarem o desepenho do dash do unity com aquele efeito de blur. Aquilo pesa pra kct
<Alevian> mas uso Debian 7 tb.. levinho..
<Tomatebg> Usava o Nautilus... Atualizei pro 13.04 voltei para o nautilus, não gostei do arquivos
<Josely> Alevian, você tem sorte!!
<Alevian> não trava
<rybarczykbr> Aprígio, fica nervoso não
<Tietbohl> Opa, o Linux tb trava e tem Bugs???
<Alevian> Trava...
<jorgenobre> ssd formato como ? EXT 2 ?
<aprigio> uhauhauhauhuhaa
<rybarczykbr> Tietbohl, só se vc usar Unity :)
<jorgenobre> kkkk
<ebm> tem esquema ae de usar o 13.04 com o NAUTILUS do 12.04
<Gustavo> E antes que falem algo, eu só tenho o ubuntu no meu note e ele tem uma configuração bem boa.
<DiegoSilva> eu uso o Ubuntu em um netbook de 1 gb de ram, e processador atom, e funciona de boa.
<Josely> Não trava nem a 2% do que Ruwindows
<Josely> kkkkkkkk
<mvuelma> já volto pessoal
<Alevian> Putz.. tô a fim de botar em um note Positio B800
<Tietbohl> Olha só que engraçado....Muitas vezes ouço dizer que LInux é o melhor né Aprígio...O melhor não pode parar né...hehe
<Tietbohl> #reflita
<DiegoSilva> o que trava, é a utilização de varias ferramentas
<Josely> Exatamente DiegoSilva
<rybarczykbr> Tietbohl, quando usava Xfce ele nunca travou mesmo!
<Tomatebg> A camera do luiz fica travando
<Josely> Programas em testes, pacotes quebrado...etc, isso faz ele travar as vezes
<Josely> mas não trava o sistema todo e sim os serviço!! o sistema continua rodando
<rybarczykbr> Aprgio, qual browser vc usa no modo texto?
<ebm> ahhh Aprigio, mas usar o sistema sem o grafico é osso, aehhehehe o BICHO PEGA
<Alevian> Putz.. muitos tutoriais futuramente, então, Aprigio...
<Macaco> Po mas ai é complicado o usuário comum  fazer isso...
<luizrauber> nao fica travando, eu q to travando heauhea
<aprigio> eu uso mais console do que interface grafica no meu desktop
<ebm> parece o STALLMAN que lê email pelo terminal
<jorgenobre> vou instalar o ubuntu no meu sinclair
<Danniel-Lara> meu Fedora não trava
<Alevian> Vou aguardar os tutos do Aprígio...]
<luizrauber> e bem, minha conexao é de 500k
<kinlhp> talvez Ubuntu não seja mais disseminado pela complexidade do OS que o Linux apresenta para usuários comuns
<DiegoSilva> esse cara brisa hsaushashasha
<aprigio> Alevian, www.aprigiosimoes.com.br
<DiegoSilva> e o pessoal nem para rir junto com a piada dele
<DiegoSilva> coitado
<wellington__> esse negocio nao ta ao vivo
<Rui> como ativo o laçador por comando ?
<efbecker> outra interface bacana é o Enlightenment
<Alevian> Sim. eu acompanho....
<wences_> mas esta questão de comparar windows e ubuntu é cultural
<neliton> @kinlhp: isso não existe mais, amigo.
<ebm> wences_ concordo, comparar isso com aquilo é do ser humano já
<aprigio> comparar windows com linux é filosofico e besteirol
<wences_> ou seja, há uma forma de usar computador pautada no windows amplamente divulgada
<Josely> wences tambem acho! tudo é uma questão de cultura!
<aprigio> acreditem
<luizrauber> tches... algum assunto pra discussao?
<Danniel-Lara> aprigio:  é mesma coisa comparar um ferrari com um fiat 147
<wences_> então as pessoas acabam estranhando
<aprigio> Danniel-Lara, uhAuhuhAUHAuhauhAUHa boa
<efbecker> O que o Google usa nos servidores?
<efbecker> que distro?
<Alevian> Agora Debian
<aprigio> efbecker, linux
<aprigio> rs
<Alevian> no Google
<efbecker> rs
<ebm> eheheh
<brunoes> Boa pergunta @efbecker
<DiegoSilva> Ubuntu Phone, aquela aparência de "Pages" é a unica novidade desde o lançamento, porque eu tento acompanhar, mas não aparece nada de novo e tals.
<Tomatebg> UMA versão modificada do ubuntu
<wences_> porém temos que convir que o linux no geral avançou bastante em pouquissimos anos
<efbecker> uma época ouvi que era fedora, depois ubuntu
<Alevian> Do DEBIAN MANÍACO: "Há algumas razões muito claras pelas quais a Google está fazendo do Debian seu sistema operacional padrão. Primeiro de tudo, é gratuito, disse Krishnan Subramanian, um analista de cloud e fundador da Rishidot Research. "Com o Ubuntu e Red Hat, o Google tem de lidar com os vendedores que querem ganhar dinheiro para si mesmos",
<kinlhp> neliton, eu sou iniciante no mundo Ti e tenho um pouco de dificuldade em usar, mesmo com quase 1 ano usando; imagine num usuário que nunca teve contato e comprar uma máquina com Linux; não "pela saco" de nunhum OS; mas é o que sinto.
<Josely> wences e como!!!
<ebm> Tomatebg , isso no desktop do povo, no servidor pode ser que eles usem um outro
<Josely> foi um salto enorme eu diria!
<tiagoscd> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/google-revela-detalhes-sobre-goobuntu-seu-ubuntu-customizado.html
<ebm> Kinlhp, com o tempo vc vai pegando as manhas, eu uso linux por 3 anos e não manjo muito tambem não
<jorgenobre> oiaaa lebraram da gente os deuses do olimpo
<jorgenobre> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Josely> Kinlhp, se vc começar a usar, nunca mais vai querer largar
<efbecker> legal...
<neliton> kinlhp, aprender a usar o Ubuntu não é, de forma alguma, mais difícil do que aprender a usar o Windows.
<kinlhp> ebm eu gosto muito de Linux, sei que é questão de costume; vou ficar féra ainda
<wences_> tem uns 3 anos que uso ubuntu e mudou bastante a forma de sua divulgação
<Josely> assim foi comigo desde 2003 quando abandonei Ruwindows de vez
<wences_> as empresas grandes aderindo ao SO
<wences_> do pinguim
<Josely> pois é
<neliton> +aprigio, quem é esse tal de ubuntú?
<neliton> digo, unbutú.
<Josely> Riachuelo, Supermercado Matheus.... quem tem mais!!!
<DiegoSilva> Kinlhp, acho que ai depende cara, eu já instalei para o pessoal, porque tava pegando vírus. E eles estão usando de boa.
<aprigio> neliton, existem 3 formas de pronunciar ubuntu em diversos paises diferentes
<aprigio> neliton, vc sabia disso?
<Josely> Riachuelo usa debian, e a Caixa tambem!
<DiegoSilva> Agora, uma verdade é, Antes de usar linux, 1 HD externo, depois de usar linux, 10 HDs externos de 1TB cheios. hsaushuahsahsuahsaus
<efbecker> o Gnome 3 é uma obra de arte...
<aprigio> neliton, é a maneira q eu pronuncio, seja qualquer for ta valendo
<brunoes> Os desktops do Banco do Brasil usam linux #josely
<neliton> +aprigio, "umbutú" não deve ser uma delas.
<Josely> Banco do Brasil usa mas não sei em que distro foi baseada, mas não é todas as agencias
<kinlhp> ebm, DiegoSilva não digo isso como se fosse um mal do Linux, pelo contrário; pelo menos para mim, aprender como tudo realmente funciona é o que há.
<Ari_> Alguem poderia falar sobre o lançamento do VINUX 4.0 do ubuntu para pessoa com deficiencia visual?
<brunoes> Na agência de Maringá vi nos caixas
<aprigio> neliton, entao vc n sabe ;)
<tiagoscd> #ubuntu-touch - canal oficial do ubuntu touch, aqui na freenode mesmo :)
<Rui> bb usa suse ...
<aprigio> acho q a cobra usa fedora
<aprigio> nao?
<DiegoSilva> não eu to falando que é bom, porque antes, vc não conseguia baixar nada, agora vc baixa um monte de coisas e tals husaushaus
<Josely> mais é uma versão modificada, os computadores do atendimento usa, mas na administração la dentro eu sei que nao pq ja estive la
<augustocc> vou indo, gente
<augustocc> boa noite
<Josely> ainda usam Ruwindows
<neliton> +aprigio, eu estou de sacanagem. ; )
<Rui> gerente do bb me mostrou...kkk Aprigio....
<DiegoSilva> Vlw cara
<Tomatebg> Alguem tem a lista do ubuntu desktop para aconpanhar as novidades?
<efbecker> eu uso fedora 18 no iMac
<aprigio> neliton, eu tb cara, na verdade é mania
<Danniel-Lara> aprigio:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgS3lpqlQKo
<Alevian> Antes tinha até o Pinguim nos caixas eletrônicos.. não sei pq tiraram...
<salem_> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone
<garliene> Ai a pagina de MG ...https://www.facebook.com/Ubuntu.Br.Mg
<Josely> #Alevian é verdade, alguns ainda tem
<Tomatebg> Alguem tem a lista do ubuntu desktop para aconpanhar as novidades?
<rybarczykbr> Aprigio, vc usa qual browser no modo texto?
<Alevian> Precisa divulgar mais...
<kinlhp> verdade tiago
<Alevian> No próprio forum do Ubuntu
<brunoes> PC hoje é para trabalhos pesados, vamos combinar
<aprigio> neliton, lembra do redhat com o soundconfig ?
<Tomatebg> LINK...
<aprigio> neliton, ele tinha a voz do linus torvalds flaando como se pronuncia linux
<aprigio> q era o teste de som
<ebm> TEM UMA PERGUNTA que um rapaz fez sobre uma distro para DEFICIENTES VISUAIS
<Rui> Tiago manda o linkdo chat irc ?
<aprigio> isso ate o redhat 9 se nao me engano
<brunoes> renders, análise estatística, matemática, software científicos
<Rui> link do irc
<neliton> +aprigio, essa é boa... rs
<Rui> do chata
<Alevian> VINUX
<aprigio> rybarczykbr, links2
<Alevian> tb não conhecia...
<ebm> isso, vinux
<Rui> kkkk
<Tomatebg> Passa o link...
<aprigio> rybarczykbr, para ter grafico sem o X11 iniciado, links2 -g www.google.com
<aprigio> e se vc ter o gpm instalado
<aprigio> o mouse funfa
<rybarczykbr> aprigio, vou dar uma olhadinha. conheço só o lynx normal
<Rui> son daniel...
<Rui> baixo
<Rui> Marta as fotos flisol 2013 ?
<kinlhp> +tiagoscd acho que é geral reinicar o modem
<DiegoSilva> gordo fazendo gordice
<ebm> nossa, eu nunca mais reiniciei o modem
<jopy> pow Tiago tem que exercitar mano hehehhe
<tiagoscd> jopy: depende do exercício vale a pena, hahaah
<cordeiromarcio> Saindo galera.Desanimei com essa net aqui de casa, na consigo acompanhar o Papo.
<cordeiromarcio> Boa noite.
<Rui> baixo o som
<neliton> +Danniel-Lara, qual é versão do Gnome?
<tiagoscd> cordeiromarcio: abraço
<brunoes> O USRobotics era o melhor
<Danniel-Lara> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases/19/FeatureList
<neliton> +aprigio, grato pela resposta.
<DiegoSilva> ae galera, alguém sabe o que aconteceu com o Gnome entre 2011 e 2013? ouve uma lacuna nessas datas
<efbecker> ele faz automatico
<efbecker> vc seleciona o disco
<DiegoSilva> Alguém pode me explicar, porque é mais facil baixar uma iso e formatar do que atualizar pela internet
<efbecker> yum update
<mvuelma> DiegoSilva, que tipos de problema você se refere?
<Danniel-Lara> neliton:  3.8 no fedora 19
<neliton> +Danniel-Lara, grato.
<DiegoSilva> tipo atualização de uma versão para outro é de 1 GB a iso é de 700 MB, a instalação pela iso dura uns 10 15 minutos
<DiegoSilva> a pela atualização demora pakas
<DiegoSilva> removendo
<DiegoSilva> configurando
<DiegoSilva> e tals
<kinlhp> a +mvuelma, como sempre, quieta e cuidando dos meninos
<brunoes> O cara tem 512MB de Ram e quer renderizar uma animação KKKKKK
<mvuelma> ah, você diz a demora....
<efbecker> o update pelo gnome tbém é tranquilo, nunca tive problemas
<DiegoSilva> é
<kinlhp> eu fico aguardando e olhando cada linha do Terminal
<kinlhp> Kkk...
<DiegoSilva> demora mais para atualizar, do que formatar hsuausahus
<Alevian> Olho tb..mas não entendo nada!!!
<Alevian> Só qdo vejo.. FIREFOX...12Mb ou algo assim...;-)
<garliene> Pessoal ..Boa Noite a todos....Fuiiiiiiiiiiii
<DiegoSilva> flw
<Alevian> noite...
<Alevian> gato
<ricardo___> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<efbecker> kudzu - detectar hardware novos
<aprigio> apt-cache show cu
<neliton> rs
<efbecker> rs
<neliton> cu é serial?
<tiagoscd> http://gizmodo.uol.com.br/isto-nao-e-um-hands-on-rego-um-app-bacana-mas-que-tem-um-nome-bem-complicado-no-brasil/
<DiegoSilva> esse pessoal
<DiegoSilva> shuashashasa
<kinlhp> pacote cu é para entrada ou saída? Kkk... :)
<aprigio> The  cu  command is used to call up another system and act
<aprigio>  as a dial in terminal.  It can also do simple file
<aprigio>  transfers with no error checking.
<jimmynewtron> cara, to rachando de rir aqui com os comments
<neliton> imagina se cu fosse paralelo.
<jimmynewtron> cu paralelo aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<DiegoSilva> De vez em quando surgem uns apps com nomes sugestivos, e o Rego é um desses.
<neliton> ahahaha!!
<DiegoSilva> esse pessoal quando toca no cu começa a dar risada
<wellington__> isso ta ao vivo mesmo ?
<jimmynewtron> kkkkkkkkk
<aprigio> http://linux.die.net/man/1/cu
<jopy> kkkkkk
<efbecker> Unpacking cu (from .../cu_1.07-20build2_amd64.deb) ...
<neliton> nem sabia que tinha manual...
<ricardo___> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ricardo___> essa foi boa
<efbecker> rs
<mvuelma> Boa noite galera! Até o próximo Papo.
<TiagoSoares> "unpacking cu" kkkkkkkkkkk
<efbecker> acordei minha esposa com as risadas
<neliton> tb vou... abraço a todos.
<wellington__> p ficar ao vivo , tive q clicar em ''ao vivo'' , na barra do video
<Alevian> Mto legal o papo...
<efbecker> boa noite
<Alevian> Se a Marta vai, tb vou...:-)
<Alevian> Noite... GRATÍSSIMO!
<aprigio> efbecker, uhuhauhauhauhuhaa
<jimmynewtron> Galera, como q eu participo da discussão ae?
<jimmynewtron> Tiago, te add no facebook, o Rauber q mandou
<RRLLIINNUUXX> Quando poderei comprar o Ubuntu Phone OS em um aparelho?
<Danniel-Lara> https://addons.mozilla.org/pt-br/firefox/addon/firefox-os-simulator/
<salem_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q566IGyVB0o
<DiegoSilva> o Bill Gates vendeu o MS DOS sem nem tem ele
<DiegoSilva> ter*
<DiegoSilva> esse ai é o malandrão
<Lucas> e ai Galéra boa noite pra todos to indo nessa.
<brunoes> Boa noite a todos, estou indo dormir
<Danniel-Lara> boa noite
<Danniel-Lara> amanha estarei por aqui
 * Danniel-Lara fui................................
<DiegoSilva> e a atualização do ubuntu fone também
<RRLLIINNUUXX> já tem WhatApp?
<RRLLIINNUUXX> era para ter como testar como o Firefox OS Simulator
<DiegoSilva> isso eu gostei de mais
<DiegoSilva> o IOS tem um parecido
<DiegoSilva> mas tipo, vc clica e ele direciona para o aplicativo
<alvaro> quem vai pro FISL da um oouuuu
<RRLLIINNUUXX> vai ter central de programas?
<RRLLIINNUUXX> para instalar vai ser .deb tbm?
<DiegoSilva> e a disponibilidade de criação da própria marca
<DiegoSilva> tipo, Samsung lançar o Ubuntu com os próprios aplicativos, que é o que eles fazem com o Android
<DiegoSilva> Motorola lançar com o delas
<DiegoSilva> etc..
<RRLLIINNUUXX> se a canonical fizer como a Apple faz, vender o proprio aparelho com o Ubuntu Phone OS eu compraria facil!
<tiagoscd> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/nova-pagina-comunidade-site-oficial-ubuntu.html
<DiegoSilva> acho que a canonical iria fazer que nem a google
<DiegoSilva> lançar um celular com Ubuntu Fone puro
<kinlhp> vocÊs s
<kinlhp> ops
<kinlhp> vocês s
<kinlhp> vocês são foda, RH
<kinlhp> Kkk...
<aprigio> RRLLIINNUUXX, so em outubro vamos saber
<DiegoSilva> esse cara só pegando as coisas velhas
<kinlhp> boa noite galera, semana que vem estamos aí novamente
<DiegoSilva> shuashuahsauhsa
<Lucas> fala ai.
<Joabe> sobre oq msm?
<RRLLIINNUUXX> +aprigio: to doido para que chegue outubro logo
<aprigio> ehhehe eu tb
<DiegoSilva> time de documentação?
<jimmynewtron> mas hein?
<RRLLIINNUUXX> repete, deu uma travada kkk
<DiegoSilva> tradução e essas coisas?
<Joabe> repete aew
<tiagoscd> já falo então
<tiagoscd> :)_
<tiagoscd> :)
<Joabe> 'e sobre documentacao?
<alvaro> vao para fils em julho?
<domWillyDF> boa noite .. has quit
<alvaro> **FISL
<wellington__> tambem não uso skype. uso o hangout
<DiegoSilva> Ubuntu Day
<domWillyDF> has quit
<DiegoSilva> Acho que alguém não queria mais vc lá
<RRLLIINNUUXX> meu celular não tem suporte da comunidade, tem como pedir ou algo do tipo?
<RRLLIINNUUXX> para instalar o Ubuntu Phone
<DiegoSilva> vish, ai tem o manual da canonical para adaptar o código para funcionar.
<DiegoSilva> Ai gente, vcs viram
<DiegoSilva> o Gugu foi demitido
<DiegoSilva> ha
<aprigio> uhUHAuhUHAuhahuUHUHAa
<DiegoSilva> ai o Thiago se candidata para a própria vaga
<jimmynewtron> gar
<DiegoSilva> Vamos falar de coisa boa
<DiegoSilva> saiu a nova tecpix
<RRLLIINNUUXX> meu celular não tem suporte da comunidade, tem como pedir ou algo do tipo?
<RRLLIINNUUXX> para instalar o Ubuntu Phone
<DiegoSilva> ela vem com câmera de 10 megapixeis
<jimmynewtron> Galera, como q eu faço pra participar dos encontros? Perguntei antes mas acho q ninguém viu =/
<aprigio> http://www.tecnomania.com.br/produto_detalhe.asp?IDProduto=3532
<DiegoSilva> foi ele
<DiegoSilva> ?
<DiegoSilva> ouvi na radio meu, a record tava fazendo uma limpa lá
<DiegoSilva> ai ele ganhava 3 milhões por mês
<RRLLIINNUUXX> alo glr alo glr, estou de partida!
<alvaro> pior q tablet da genesis
<tiagoscd> http://nooooooooooooooo.com/
<DiegoSilva> tekpix nem tem um processador
<alvaro> http://cellmotion.com/informatica/tablets?filtro=m:genesis
<DiegoSilva> é porque são 7 pagodes
<DiegoSilva> Ha
<DiegoSilva> piadinha da praça
<DiegoSilva> e meu irmão
<Guest15690> O ubuntu 13.04 tem um bug no calendario
<Guest15690> quando está em pt
<DiegoSilva> ligou na telefonica para reclamar do speed que não estava conectando, ai o cara falou qeu poderia ser porque ela estava fazendo umas melhorias e o serviço poderia ficar temporariamente indisponivel
<Guest15690> domingo ou sabado aparece  null
<Guest15690> =/
<DiegoSilva> ai meu irmão perguntou quais melhorias essas
<DiegoSilva> ai ele falou
<DiegoSilva> vc pode olhar no nosso site essas melhorias
<alvaro> unity apresentou mudanças legais da versao 12 p/ 13
<aprigio> da versao 6 para 7
<Guest15690> achei que melhorou, mas sempre tem uns buguizinhos
<wellington__> boa noite
<aprigio> como qualquer software :)
<DiegoSilva> o nautilus, vai ter a opção do backspace?
<Guest15690> saudades do gnome 2 rsrs
<DiegoSilva> eu to puto com isso no 13.04
<aprigio> usa o mate ou o gnome3 no modo classic ;)
<DiegoSilva> nautilus?
<DiegoSilva> flw
<DiegoSilva> te vejo no Ubuntu Day
<DiegoSilva> 15 anal?
<DiegoSilva> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
 * aprigio fui eliminar os arquivos temporarios, rs
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-br-sc to: Bem-vindo ao canal do Time Catarinense do Ubuntu :-) || Visite www.ubuntubrsc.com || Terceira temporada do Papo de Buteco: quinta, 20/06, às 22h
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-br-sc to: Bem-vindo ao canal do Time Catarinense do Ubuntu :-) || Visite www.ubuntubrsc.com || Próximo Papo de Buteco: quinta, 20/06, às 22h
<Danniel-Lara> buenas , boa tarde a todos
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: boa
<Danniel-Lara> opa
<Danniel-Lara> boa tarde
<tiagoscd> fazendo flame no facebook do prefeito: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=400322863419592
<tiagoscd> hahah
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-06-08
<Edison_> Boa noite galera.
<Borges_> Boa Noite galera
<Borges_> Seguinte... Quem esta usando Zimbra com ubuntu 64 . Funca de boa ?
<Borges_> Vocês já usaram o Expresso da Celepar ? Funca de boa ?
<Borges_> Eu sou de botar a mão na massa. Mais tem cliente pedindo esta coisa do Zimbra...
<israelbdacruz> bom dia a todos
<israelbdacruz> aprigio, ouvi no papo de buteco que vc falou que está desenvolvendo um sisteme, eu entendi bem?
<israelbdacruz> sistema*
<samurai_black> Boa tarde.
<samurai_black> hggdh: tá por ai?
<hggdh> samurai_black: no momento, sim :-)
<hggdh> mas não mais...
<samurai_black> hggdh: desculpa, sai
<samurai_black> hggdh: boa noite
<samurai_black> qual o IM do Kubuntu 134.04?
<samurai_black> ops
<samurai_black> 13.04
<samurai_black> hggdh: como eu instalao no Kubuntu 12.04? http://www.sharpley.org.uk/blog/ktp-0-6-beta
<samurai_black> Alguem ai poderia me ajudar a instalar esse programa?
<hggdh> samurai_black: eu uso weechat, apenas. Mas para este KDE telepathy, provavelmente terias que build from source
<hggdh> ou encontrar uma PPA...
<samurai_black> hggdh: wwechat?
<hggdh> weechat -- IRC client, terminal
<samurai_black> a sim
<samurai_black> http://weechat.org/
<samurai_black> mas ai que está
<samurai_black> eu to com o ppa do KDE telepathy e mesmo assim não consigo
<hggdh> o que ocorre?
<hggdh> BRB
<samurai_black> vamos ver
<samurai_black> hggdh: não sei o nome que deve ser colocado...
<samurai_black> Impossível encontrar o pacote telepathy
<hggdh> samurai_black: kde-telepathy
<samurai_black> vamos ver
<samurai_black> exatamente
<samurai_black> muito obrigado hggdh
<samurai_black> :0
<samurai_black> :)
 * samurai_black que vacilo... ;P
<hggdh> samurai_black: heh. Ocorre, nas melhores famílias :-)
<samurai_black> kkkkkkkk, valeu pela moral master Jedi
<samurai_black> :)
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-06-09
<Mauro_Denison> opa
<Mauro_Denison> tem alguem ai?
<Mauro_Denison> on
<Mauro_Denison> \quit
<optimusprimem> oi Mauro_Denison
<Mauro_Denison> oi optimusprimem
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-06-02
<OEstagiario> bom dia a todos
<lynx> ola
<lynx> alguem?
<Guest30153> ?
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-06-04
<cyanoroma> Boa tarde a todos!
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-06-06
<cyanoroma> Boa tarde a todos!
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-06-08
<cyanoroma> Boa tarde a todos!
#ubuntu-br-sc 2015-06-01
<Rodrigopvai> e ai pessoas
